# Found A Quartz Watch



## novatron1_2 (Jun 23, 2005)

Just got back from a holiday i spent with some friends in Germany, whilst I was helping them shift some rubbish out of their shed, I found this watch.




























I tried to google 'NCC' and can't find anything connected with watches, the movement says 'Harley' on it. Does anyone know anything about its history?

The crown wheel's shaft is sheered, if there any way to repair this?

And lastly an easier question, how do you remove the bar that holds the battery in, it appears to clip in one side but I don't want to force it.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Google "ronda quartz 375" and you will find loads on this movement.

As for battery, just unclip the battery clamp on the correct side (the side with the slot in the hole), and swing out the way.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I reckon its this "NCC" ---> http://www.ncc.info/templates/Default____4362.aspx

And that looks to be a "mystery" watch with the second hand on a transparent disk.....the second hand tip logo looks the same as the company logo in the URL above.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

it isn't anything to do with startrek is it as in NCC-1701 ('Naval Construction Contract')?

the symbol on the mystery dial for the seconds looks sort of like a trekie emblem


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

ignore me I think Hawkey's explination is more err logical


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

pg tips said:


> ignore me I think Hawkey's explination is more err logical


Live Long and Prosper \V/


----------



## novatron1_2 (Jun 23, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> I reckon its this "NCC" ---> http://www.ncc.info/templates/Default____4362.aspx
> 
> And that looks to be a "mystery" watch with the second hand on a transparent disk.....the second hand tip logo looks the same as the company logo in the URL above.
> 
> ...


Never thought it could be a coperate watch! Thanks.

Got the battery out, anyone care to suggest where is the cheapest place to get a '395 UCAR' battery?

Also with regards to the sheered crown wheel shaft, would silver soldier work? I'm assuming attempting any sort of glue would be pointless?

Stuart


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

roy sells batteries

no idea about the stem, sorry


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

novatron1_2 said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > I reckon its this "NCC" ---> http://www.ncc.info/templates/Default____4362.aspx
> ...


Ucar is the name of the manufacturer. The battery will be listed either as a 395 or sr927sw. Had a look through my batteries but thats one size that I haven't got. You could ask Roy if he's got any of this size.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/Watch_Batteries.html


----------

